# Applying for permanent residency in Paraguay



## LogitechIsLife

I am interested in the permanent residency of Paraguay as it's pretty easy to get and basically valid for my entire life without having to permanently relocate.
What I am wondering tho is the actual procedure. Am I understanding this right that all you need to do is gather all the necessary documents then go to Paraguay and get them all translated and notarized (apparently only translations from translators located within Paraguay are accepted) and then just go to the embassy and apply? How does one open the bank account for the necessary deposit?

I would try to do all of this during a three week vacation. Now, do I actually need an agent or lawyer to help me? I do not speak spanish, but I am a very careful person and have no idea what agency to trust since there is barely any info I can find from trustworthy people. Has anyone here done all of this without any help? How long did it take you to be done with it all and were able to return back to your home country?


----------

